# Помогите оценить кнопочный аккордеон



## bayanistka (10 Ноя 2011)

Помогите оценить кнопочный аккордеон. 
Играть на нём невозможно (кнопки в правой прямоугольные), но звучит не плохо.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (10 Ноя 2011)

Тяжёлый это вопрос. Брэнд хороший ( Кастельфидардо ), четыре голоса, но инстументу лет 50-60, да и кнопки квадратные. Думаю, если инструмент прямодечный, то $500-$1000, а если с ломанной декой, то $1000+. Но не уверен, ещё зависит от состояния и иных факторов.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (11 Ноя 2011)

Цена ему до $600 максимум. Благо, что кнопки не треугольные...


----------



## Яков505 (24 Дек 2012)

вы ещё продаете этот инструмент?


----------



## internetbayan (24 Дек 2012)

Интересно,а как кнопки выкручиваются?Или вынимаются?


----------

